# Im LIVID at the ADGA! - update page 3



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You know how many things they have screwed up on this year? THe amount of times I have had to call them and get things sorted out. And when I do I still have to pay EXTRA for the corrections and the work involved. I have to take apart my day to work things out so its convient for them!

On top of that they talk over top of me when I call. Tell me to stop talking, tell me I am not allowed to talk to them the way I am (yes Im a bit frustrated but I never get seriously mad until they say that to me!) :veryangry: 

I never get calls back. I have to follow up and follow up until I get who I need to talk to!

Im either DONE with them or Im taking them DOWN (or both )

They have a monopoly and they know it, they act like pompous individuals who arent out to help anyone but their own agenda! Im not going to pay into that! 

Everything is "I cant do that" when I call 

There is NO customer service!!!! :angry:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

Wow, I'm sorry! :hug:

I have never dealt with them but I know the feeling and have been talked to like that on the phone.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

That stinks! I am so sorry

I dont' have any dairy goats so I can't comment on ADGA

but..

I am empathetic to your situation in regards that a person NEEDS the groups help, not their "passing the buck"

I, thankfully, have been very lucky with the care and concern that ABGA and IBGA have shown to me. As a new goat owner I have phoned them with some really "green" questions and I know I bugged IBGA about the formalities of the show I was going to (so I knew what to do) but they have been so nice and helpful to me--made it so much nicer.

Goat registration and showing is confusing! An association needs to be willing to help the customers out!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

this is the email that I am sending everyone I can get emails for who has anything to do with the running of ADGA



> I filled out the online form for registration using a breeding memo and all went well, paid the proper fees and in a couple days time I received my does registration papers. Only they were done incorrectly.
> 
> The papers say:
> 
> ...


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

Very nice e-mail and I hope they take you seriously, and realize their mistakes and fix it for you, without charge.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

I sent it to my district director, the office manager and the president of the ADGA

I hope i get a response from SOMEONE! the office staff is so RUDE


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

I'm sorry to hear that  I hope you get everything sorted out :hug: Nice email :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

:hug: SO frustrating! I've had problems with ADGA too...it's annoying. Good email...I hope you get some responses!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

Robin Saum emailed me back (she is the president - great judge too)

anywhere here is her response



> Stacey,
> 
> I am glad you enjoyed the nationals and thank you for the kind words.
> 
> ...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

So glad to hear she responded! Crossing my fingers she takes care of this for you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

yeah me too!! Im so frustrated that I have to do all this for THEIR mistake!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

Wow....I haven't dealt with them much, but the little bit I have they have been helpful...will definitely be keeping my eye out.

Good luck!! Hope this gets sorted out


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

So sorry to hear they have not yet cleaned up their act. When I called as a newbie for basic information on membership, the woman I spoke with was quite rude and basically couldn't be bothered. I can see why you're so frustrated, and I hope that your email generates some positive change and a satisfying outcome for your situation.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

When I first registered new goats with ADGA last year I went through error report, after error report. It was SO Frustrating, and you are right, they are short, snippy and rude. The most annoying in my opinion is how they nickel and dime you EVERY time...it costs at least 4 times as much to have goats registered with them as with AGS...RIDICULOUS!

Nice email btw...hope it gets you better results!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

I find it curious that they have garnered so much power in the industry behaving this way. Why are they the major sanctioning body for shows? Is it a private organization? I don't know too much about them, and in fact, I've still got my paperwork here on my desk. After my first experiences with them, I'm not so sure I want to be associated. And if I'm not, how much will that devalue my goats in the eyes of prpospective buyers. I wonder how much, collectively, members can do to change the situation...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

Collectively I think we can do a lot - individually not so much!

I haven't learned the indivuals names I really think its just one person who is the major rude one. She doesnt even wait for me to get mad before she becomes rude times 10


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

>>>She doesnt even wait for me to get mad before she becomes rude times 10

lol -- I don't know her name either but I'm pretty sure I've spoken to her, and yeah, she's very difficult.

Maybe some kind of letter/petition for better cust. service signed by members of the organization who wish to see positive change? :shrug: I think it's great that you're taking action and not allowing them/her to steamroller you.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

Man Stacey that is terrible...I hope you get it all worked out...let us know


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

There was a survey online for a while asking about how they were doing and I made suer to tell them their customer service sucked. They did seem to listen somewhat because I don't always get nasty people now, just sometimes. When I do get the nasty person I usually hang up and call back later.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

>>>When I do get the nasty person I usually hang up and call back later.

:laugh:


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

Don't want to make you anymore frustrated, but I looked online once, saw name mistakes before the documents reached me and they corrected the name errors over the phone free of charge. Checked back online a few minutes later they were corrected and the documents came correctly.
I tell you that to tell you it may be an individual you are having the issue with and also that if they feel like it, they can fix mistakes over the phone for free.


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

I understand your frustration. Being new at registered goats, I was amazed at their high prices and large hoops to jump through (which incidentally allows me to eat more goat milk ice cream due to the exercise of jumping through hoops). I did manage to transfer all my Nigerians I bought without too much trouble. Two were purchased by someone else though and I sent those papers in for that person. ADGA said there was an error and they did not know who to send those two papers to even though the purchaser's name and address were on the application.
And even though I sent in a signature card, they sent me another one in a separate envelope to have signatures done again. Well, little do they know, it took work for me to get those two people OUT of state/country to sign the card to begin with. Now I have to do that all over again! Crazy.

Other than that I did not have too much trouble except my pocket book is much lighter now and the milk still tastes the same!! :? Ha ha

So I hope your issue straightens out soon and I also want to thank you for posting such info for us.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

I think I will call and start asking some questions. I have some I could use answers to anyway. I can use your problem to get me started since they are related. I will get the nice lady's name and make her day miserable with kindness. :laugh: I'm a pro at this. :thumb:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*



> I will get the nice lady's name and make her day miserable with kindness. :laugh: I'm a pro at this. :thumb:


 :ROFL: :ROFL:

I have always disliked ADGA....every time I would call as a newbie with questions, they were ABSOLUTELY snotty!!! Wouldn't give me my herd name(even though it was nowhere close to any others???) 
I did call back months later, and spoke with someone who was nice, and helpful. She also said there should be NO reason I couldn't use my herd name. So I hoped online and got that ASAP!!!

I would definitely sign a complaint!!!!

Sorry Stacey I know it's frustrating!! At least you have experience on your side and KNOW you were wronged.....who know how many new people they have screwed??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

keep it coming! If it comes down to it I will link them to this post about this so feel free to mention what you have dealt with.

I will work on some kind of complaint form we can sign over the internet - need to figure that out.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

My district director replied



> Hi Stace,
> 
> Will call the office first thing in the am as I am just in from a market and it's too late for me to do anything (including calling you) tonight.
> Sounds like this can be handled fairly simply. I will let you know.
> ...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

received a response from the office



> Stacey,
> 
> Sorry that you've experienced a problem with the online registration. I will check into the matter and get back with you tomorrow.
> 
> ...


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

Tomorrow, Tomorrow it's always tomorrow. Tomorrow will never come.
(music from "Annie")


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

Glad that you got some responses...finally! Now lets just hope they follow through!

...if you're going to link this to them I may just want to tell the story about how long it took me to get my herdname (which i'm sure almost everyone has heard...but why not tell it again :lol: )...after I had already purchased it, but they said I didn't and it was taken by someone else!...then they got someone new working in the office a couple years later and this other person said it was available. :doh: ...yes yes...when I get some more time I'll come back and tell it! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

well its almost 2:00pm and still no response from anyone


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

Yup, maybe they will call when the supposed "tomorrow" arrives. The lady manning the phone today is Penny. She tells me I can (most suddenly) have the herd name -- Peeps-- that I have been requesting for over a year. Hmmmm......she says I need the transfer papers from my goats to register them. I told her there were none since the goats were never registered to anyone else. So she told me to go call AGS.............?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

um thats strange. I think she is thinking if you want to do reregistrations for all yoru goats into ADGA

but if you want to register goats under your new herd name then she is wrong you dont need transfers they would just be registered under your name and with the herd name.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

I am so sorry Stacey, I hope they get it straightened out without any more fuss. How crazy that this has happened! I have never dealt with ADGA, so I have no experience with them. But it's definitely a turnoff especially if we ever wanted to get a dairy goat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

Ok Im mailing the papers off to ADGA as requested



> Stacey,
> 
> Can you return the paper to my attention, please.
> 
> ...


Lets hope this resolves my issue - I will keep you informed

Im not going to allow this attitude to stay though so I will be figuring out how to make a petition for changes to be made in their customer service.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

:thumb:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

Wow. I have never had that kind issue with them. I contact them almost every month with something. I have had a mistake that they have corrected, and they should correct them for free if it's their screw-up. They did for me anyway, and the mistake was that when I registered/transferred AL, they put AI, because the breeder didn't clarify the "L". It just had an l, so they thought it was and "I" instead. I'm sorry you had such trouble. I don't do the online deal, so maybe that is where I have lucked out. I hope you get it worked out!


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

I wonder if it would be a good idea to do a 'screenshot' when we do online registrations. And save that shot in a folder until all papers arrive in good shape. Doable?

Also, I am new to registering goats. I understand the reason behind ADGA is to be able to show them at national shows or something. I do not show goats, but would like to keep up the registry if someone wants to buy my show goats. But would I be just as well off to stay/go with AGS instead? And if I have an AGS registered goat, can it be registered with ADGA easily enough should I so desire?


----------



## primal woman (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*



StaceyRoop said:


> On top of that they talk over top of me when I call. :


I got to thinking about this part. It seems it is a VERY common problem anymore where people just want to hear themselves talk instead of listening to others. Some times it is due to cell phone service or lack there of. But many times it is just how the times have changed to a 'me, me, me' society.

I understand your frustration.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

yes if you have AGS registered animals they are eligible for ADGA reregistration - full benifits of ADGA registration

As to the talking over top - They are the customer service, not me. There should be no talking over top of


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*

well I received an email today that a work order had been completed. I checked and they have corrected her name and reprinted the certificate. So my goat is now officially End of The Line Brennan  So glad I made a stink!

But Im not done with this issue - I will be making a petition to have the customer service of the ADGA revamped


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Im LIVID at the ADGA!*



StaceyRoop said:


> well I received an email today that a work order had been completed. I checked and they have corrected her name and reprinted the certificate. So my goat is now officially End of The Line Brennan  So glad I made a stink!
> 
> But Im not done with this issue - I will be making a petition to have the customer service of the ADGA revamped


 :thumb: 
Glad they fixed it and glad that you are making your voice heard!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awesome Stacey!! So glad they took care of it! ...when you get that petition together let us know! :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im thinking I will just do it as an email and have everyone just email me the list once it gets to a certain number. We should get lots more involved this way as everyone passes it onto those they know.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Primal Woman; you can show AGS registered animals in ADGA sanctioned shows, to my knowledge. I'm not sure about Nationals on that, but the other shows allow it. Not sure if AGS shows allow ADGA animals. 

I'm currently getting ready to send papers in to transfer mine to ADGA, simply because all my other animals are only registered with them. I would consider only AGS if their website & registry had the features that ADGA does.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Same here... I am in the process of transferring my does to ADGA because my others have been.. and what a pain it has been! Letters back and forth... and I had to get a copy of an old transfer from previous owners from AGS (for 10.00) even though I had all the current certificates.... I thought that was both silly and a waste of my money!
oh well, I will just keep paying "The Man" and do what I'm told....


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Well Stacey, this is my first year to deal with them and they are terrible. They keep sending my paperwork back....ggggrrrrrrrr :hair: :GAAH: 

AGS and NGDA all set and ready to go....what the heck :shrug:


----------



## lovin'_my_life (Sep 20, 2011)

Ahhhh! That can be annoying. I know that the two times I asked questions I was treated really nasty. I thought it was just the particular lady I was talking too, but it sounds like they are all pretty difficult to get along with. :/
And it cost's TWICE as much with ADGA?! I mean, I am glad I am not paying a non-member fee's, but I wouldn't mind being cut a break. They have thousands of goats (equaling a heck of a lot more than thousands of dollars) being paid every year. And yes, I can understand about the costs etc. but it seems like they are in sooo deep over their heads that they need to scrap the whole thing and restart (almost!). To me, their website is a mess, I can never get anyone to answer a question for me, I can't find diddly-squat on it and have to search and search to finally get a few things researched on my own. Because I don't DARE call them and ask!


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

Well i finally got the paperwork filled out for my goat kids (they are only a year old :laugh: ) and the transfer papers for Luc, mailed them out a couple weeks ago to AGS, they came back today, no mistakes, no problems. I think i prefer AGS over ADGA.


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

I had problems with their customer service recently.TO the point I had to pay double what I was suppose to because of their error.The 2 different ladies I spoke with were completly rude.I about lost it! Why act that way when I was nothing but polite to them? Long story but I feel your frustration Stacey.Mine was never taken care of and it's a lost cause honestly.Glad things worked out for you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

im not going to let this go -- just need to take the time to figure out how to work the petition


----------

